# Used emtb recomendations



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey guys could use some advice. Any recomendations on a used emtb. I live in N Georgia. Im an intermediate rider I mostly stick with the blues and blacks. I can do some drops but I dont do the freestyle jumps. I would like a bike that could do some decent downhill stuff. I wont be jumping any gaps. Something more like an enduro / allmountain type bike. So basically something with more travel. Most of the checklist is for normal used bike not really sure what to check for an emtb other than the normal stuff. How do you check the battery?


What should I avoid
What should I look at
Considerations for battery usage?
Is there any particular brand I should focus on or avoid?
Check List

check for wear on cassettes (shark teeth)
Brakes / rotors function
Shifting function
Wheels are true not wobbly
Check for large chips and dings, welds, pivot joints
Check for leaks and shocks are working correctly
check for bad bearings on head sets, rear hub, front hub and cranks.
I know how to wrench on bikes and do basic maintenance like flushing brakes replacing components, removing cranks, pedals, cassettes etc. The electric stuff doesn't seem to be as serviceable. 
At my trail system there are a ton of specialized Levo's. I undertand some of the earlier models had some issues with the Bros motors. Is there a particular year I should avoid? What other brands should I look at? 

What other things should I consider? Help me fill in the gaps. For example how many number of charges or miles can the battery typically take before it really starts to dip and how do you determine when to buy a replacement? What about buying a replacement battery? Do the manufacturers typically carry batteries for 3yr old emtbs? 

Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Stick with bikes that have slack head tube angle around 65 degrees. 
160 or more mm of travel.
Check suspension bearings as well.
Get the largest battery capacity you can.
Find out if warranty (if applicable) is transferable (I think Specialized is?)
I think.... Specialiazed extended the warranty on the older troublesome motors and lengthened the new models as well.

Some bikes to look for: Levos,YT Decoy,Intense Tazer,Giant Reign,Commencal,and Trek Rails

I have an Intense Tazer with the Shimano 504 wh battery and I just bought a second for extended rides ($470). Its a common one that is easily found. 504 isnt a whole lot of charge if you are in Boost/Turbo mode. Several companies also offer an extender thats around 300 wh that mounts into your bottle cage area. Ive seen that 640 and up are great but are also very expensive to replace and usually run over $1000. Ive had my bike for almost 2 years and nearly 1400 miles. I had the motor go out( Shimano E7000) shortly after purchase and was covered under warranty. Zero issues since. I live in Hendersonville,NC and ride Kanuga bike park a couple times a week. I can get about 8 laps in on one charge and thats a little over an hour ride time. I used to get 10. The batteries will lose effiency as they get older. 

Most of the companies have their own battery design for the bikes and are not off the shelf models like mine. They are not always easy to find and are more expensive.

Be mindful of good upgrades like wheelsets,brakes and suspension.....


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

CRM6 said:


> I have an Intense Tazer with the Shimano 504 wh battery and I just bought a second for extended rides ($470). Its a common one that is easily found. 504 isnt a whole lot of charge if you are in Boost/Turbo mode. Several companies also offer an extender thats around 300 wh that mounts into your bottle cage area. Ive seen that 640 and up are great but are also very expensive to replace and usually run over $1000. Ive had my bike for almost 2 years and nearly 1400 miles. I had the motor go out( Shimano E7000) shortly after purchase and was covered under warranty. Zero issues since. I live in Hendersonville,NC and ride Kanuga bike park a couple times a week. I can get about 8 laps in on one charge and thats a little over an hour ride time. I used to get 10. The batteries will lose effiency as they get older.


I currently ride an Intense Spider and the local moto shops carry them, so it is a consideration for me. I have seen one on the trails by my house. Overall do you like it? would you choose a different brand if buying again? When you say you get 8 laps in an hour, how much mileage is that and how much elevation gain in that mileage? Are you running it in full power on the climbs or trying to conserve? Can you set the charger to not top the battery off to help preserve the battery Life?


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

CRM6 said:


> Stick with bikes that have slack head tube angle around 65 degrees.
> 160 or more mm of travel.
> Check suspension bearings as well.
> Get the largest battery capacity you can.
> ...


 Thanks for the advice. The bikes your recommended are at the top of my list. I'm also looking at the Caynon.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

One that has a warranty. The only USED ebikes with warranty are Specialized. They have a transferable warranty.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

GioRider said:


> Thanks for the advice. The bikes your recommended are at the top of my list. I'm also looking at the Caynon.


Canyon is a great bike but haven't seen many show up on the used market. To me.... The YT and the Intense are one of the best values in Ebikes. Carbon Frame,good suspension,excellent components, and around 6k new.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I currently ride an Intense Spider and the local moto shops carry them, so it is a consideration for me. I have seen one on the trails by my house. Overall do you like it? would you choose a different brand if buying again? When you say you get 8 laps in an hour, how much mileage is that and how much elevation gain in that mileage? Are you running it in full power on the climbs or trying to conserve? Can you set the charger to not top the battery off to help preserve the battery Life?


I love the Tazer! My only issue is the small 504 wh battery. Has 160/155 travel. Head tube angle 64.6. The bottom bracket is low and pedal strikes are common,but you learn to be aware of the pedal position and that gets better. Thats a problem with all mullets with modern geometry? Downhill the bike is amazing and its drawback may be riding flatter trails with lots of flat or off camber turns. Again,a common issue with all mullets? Its still fun just have to be mindful of the pedal position. Ive become a much better downhill rider and thats what I like most about mountain biking. FYI Im 55 years old.

Kanuga is a self shuttle park owned and operated by Neko Mulally . It has 500ft of elevation via two different routes. One is 1 1/2 miles and the other is 1/2 mile and the shorter is steep. I ride it all in boost mode. I can get 8ish laps top to bottom over the 7 different enduro downhill trails. Thats about 12ish miles and an hour 1/2 riding. Thats 4000ish feet of climbing. However,if just trail riding on normal trails I tune back to Trail and Eco modes to conserve battery life and use Boost for difficult climbs and I can get 20ish miles and couple thousand feet of elevation. Certainlly depends on the amount of steep climbing involved. Its really hard to equate battery life and distance to someone not riding the same locations....

The Tazer checked all the boxes for me.... I wanted the YT Decoy back in 2020 when I was shopping but they were unavailable. Wanted Mullet,carbon,good suspension,and enduro geometry. Found the Intense at my local motorcycle shop and it was available and I bought it. Ive had two issues come up: One with the motor which Intense replaced quickly and without fuss. Two,the damper in the DVO Diamond fork malfunctioned and had to send it back to DVO for annalysis. They were backlogged for several months for a replacement damper and I bought a Fox 36 locally to get the bike back up and running. Three weeks later DVO sent me a brand new DVO Diamond fork that I sold to recoup some cash for the Fox.
Added several upgrades... First was the TRP ebike brakes they sucked! Went with the Hayes Dominion with 203 rotors. Second was a wheelset of Factor Hubs laced to DT Swiss EX 511 hoops and Cush Core. And the Fox Fork because of Covid. I was happy with the DVO Diamond.

Do I like the bike? I love the bike! The small battery is my only knock on it... But,I just bought a second battery and that give me 1000wh of charge. Ive yet to get out with both batteries and check the range. Its not small and weighs 5ish lbs but will fit in my hydra pack. Unfortunately,I'm limited to just a few locations that I can ride the ebike locally. Pisgah and Dupont are illegal. South Carolina has no restrictions on state parks and 3 are within an hours drive.

Would I buy again? Tough question..... Id probably go for the next model up with the Ohlins Suspension ( Dual Crown fork) and EP8 motor (85nm). Mine has the smaller E7000 with 60nm of torque.The smaller motor is fine but who can say no to more power?? I really want the Rocky Mountain Altitude Power Play with its 170mm travel,108nm,& 720 wh with 314 extender. Ive decided to stay with the Intense and bought a 2nd battery. I ride it often. I have 1400 miles on the bike now. Honestly dont see the need to upgrade to another bike until ebikes get access to more local trails. This one just works very well! Ain't broke don' fix it? Bang for buck the Tazer and Decoy are hard to ignore. $6000 for a carbon framed enduro ebike under 50lbs.

PS Jeff Kendalweed did a review and helped me decide to buy the Intense.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

CRM6 said:


> I love the Tazer! My only issue is the small 504 wh battery. Has 160/155 travel. Head tube angle 64.6. The bottom bracket is low and pedal strikes are common,but you learn to be aware of the pedal position and that gets better. Thats a problem with all mullets with modern geometry? Downhill the bike is amazing and its drawback may be riding flatter trails with lots of flat or off camber turns. Again,a common issue with all mullets? Its still fun just have to be mindful of the pedal position. Ive become a much better downhill rider and thats what I like most about mountain biking. FYI Im 55 years old.
> 
> Kanuga is a self shuttle park owned and operated by Neko Mulally . It has 500ft of elevation via two different routes. One is 1 1/2 miles and the other is 1/2 mile and the shorter is steep. I ride it all in boost mode. I can get 8ish laps top to bottom over the 7 different enduro downhill trails. Thats about 12ish miles and an hour 1/2 riding. Thats 4000ish feet of climbing. However,if just trail riding on normal trails I tune back to Trail and Eco modes to conserve battery life and use Boost for difficult climbs and I can get 20ish miles and couple thousand feet of elevation. Certainlly depends on the amount of steep climbing involved. Its really hard to equate battery life and distance to someone not riding the same locations....
> 
> ...


Thanks. I did not know the battery in that bike was quick swappable. 

4000 feet of climbing is quite significant. For my riding area I could turn a 1000 foot day into a 2000 - 2500 foot day in the same amount of time as I do now. So that smaller battery would not be a bad thing for my regular weekly rides, but it could come into play if I went to one of the self shuttle parks. But then I would still bring my Spider for when the battery is done.

My spider also has a low BB so I have learned how to negotiate all the area's with bigger rocks and strike points since I got that bike.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> Thanks. I did not know the battery in that bike was quick swappable.
> 
> 4000 feet of climbing is quite significant. For my riding area I could turn a 1000 foot day into a 2000 - 2500 foot day in the same amount of time as I do now. So that smaller battery would not be a bad thing for my regular weekly rides, but it could come into play if I went to one of the self shuttle parks. But then I would still bring my Spider for when the battery is done.
> 
> ...


You can change the battery in 1 minute....


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

GioRider said:


> Hey guys could use some advice. What should I avoid
> 
> What should I look at
> Considerations for battery usage?


Hey, Gio. 
I do virtually all maintenance and get most of my parts delivered to my front door. Even so, I would always look for a brand that has a reputable dealer nearby. An eMTB just has some things that are not user serviceable. It's nice to have a shop close by where you can drop off a bike that's under warranty. 

Personally, I prefer a medium-to-powerful motor and a medium-to-large battery. Mouse Motors aren't my cup of tea. Puny batteries are another thing. If your bike has a modest sized battery but you can get an extender for it, you can have your cake and eat it too. If you're a lightweight, you might be able to get by with a small battery. If you're like me and appreciate your beer and ice cream, fuggetaboutit. Battery usage is proportional to your girth. 

Most of the other considerations are the same as they are for Amish bikes.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Check it out. My advice, buy the most ebike you can afford. This one is mine and very good value.








2022 Marin Alpine Trail E2, Fox 38, EP8, 630w, dhx2...


2022 Marin Alpine Trail E2 Size XL. I built this bike and never rode it. I’m taking a long hiatus from mtbing and spending my free time Adventure riding on my ktm. Both my Marin and Levo are for sale. Read the reviews on this bike. They rock! The best emtb value for the money. Highlights...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

My advice is: if you don't know the seller personally, let the price reflect the fact that you moight need to replace the battery sooner rather than later.


----------



## mewatkins33 (May 15, 2016)

Sale - Wire Peak Comp $3365.00 brand new at Fezzari - I have this bike so far so good


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

mewatkins33 said:


> Sale - Wire Peak Comp $3365.00 brand new at Fezzari - I have this bike so far so good


Wow that's the cheapest NEW emtb I've seen so far. I'm checking it out now. looks decent. How is that E7000 motor. I'm a "Clydesdale" I may need more powa! I'm really digging that Wire Peak Pro. I'm surprised at the value here. Never really heard of Fezzari brand I'll have to do some research but the value seems really good. The battery seems a bit on the smaller size though. 

Also in general I'm inclined to buy a used nicer spec bike than a new lower end one. Like I would rather have a used Lexus than a new Toyota at the same price point. The Lexus may be 3 years older but if it's kept up well I'd prefer that. I know a lot of people may feel differently but for me the better specs *typically* equate to better long term durability and quality. So long term I think it plays out better. On the flip side from what it looks like only Specialized allows you to transfer the warranty so warranty is a big issues on emtb's especially on bikes like the Specialized where they are having so many issues. I'm only considering a 2 or 3 year bike at most so I dont think a lot has changed in the last couple of years.

I really like the new trend that is very discreet like the new Trek Fuel exE WOW doesnt even look like an ebike. Crazy how far this has come in such a short period. But I think for me as a heavier rider I need a full size emtb and a bigger battery.


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

What's a good recommended battery size for a full size emtb and a rider around 235lbs (on a good day)? I typically ride like North Georgia trails. We dont have that many steeps climbs and I can only do about 15-20miles on a good day about 1.5hrs of riding max. Would a 500Wh battery work or is that too small.


----------



## mewatkins33 (May 15, 2016)

GioRider said:


> Wow that's the cheapest NEW emtb I've seen so far. I'm checking it out now. looks decent. How is that E7000 motor. I'm a "Clydesdale" I may need more powa! I'm really digging that Wire Peak Pro. I'm surprised at the value here. Never really heard of Fezzari brand I'll have to do some research but the value seems really good. The battery seems a bit on the smaller size though.
> 
> Also in general I'm inclined to buy a used nicer spec bike than a new lower end one. Like I would rather have a used Lexus than a new Toyota at the same price point. The Lexus may be 3 years older but if it's kept up well I'd prefer that. I know a lot of people may feel differently but for me the better specs *typically* equate to better long term durability and quality. So long term I think it plays out better. On the flip side from what it looks like only Specialized allows you to transfer the warranty so warranty is a big issues on emtb's especially on bikes like the Specialized where they are having so many issues. I'm only considering a 2 or 3 year bike at most so I dont think a lot has changed in the last couple of years.
> 
> I really like the new trend that is very discreet like the new Trek Fuel exE WOW doesnt even look like an ebike. Crazy how far this has come in such a short period. But I think for me as a heavier rider I need a full size emtb and a bigger battery.


Yes it is the E7000 motor, so far I haven't been bothered with the smaller battery, I really didn't want to spend 6,000 plus tax or more. My rides are not very long.

I did pay 200 for a dropper (base build is no dropper) (came with a loam lever so that was good), then I switched to Domain shock (on sale 445.00) and slx derailleur and shifter (120 on sale) -you can of course sell the shock that comes on it.

For better specs and motor the elite is on sale also.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I’m 6’3” and 235lbs… My intense Tazer has the E7000 motor and it does just fine.
my ride yesterday at Kanuga bike park. I had 1 bar remaining.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I dropped my Marin E2 to $6500. It’s nicely built and BN. EP8, 630 Battery, Fox coil, Fox 38 with Vorsprung Smashpot, XT, SLX 4 Pots, Renthal bar. It’s a great value and the reviews are awesome! I find if you go lower grade components out of the box you start upgrading and burning serious cash.


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

CRM6 said:


> I’m 6’3” and 235lbs… My intense Tazer has the E7000 motor and it does just fine.
> my ride yesterday at Kanuga bike park. I had 1 bar remaining.


Thanks for sharing. I'm curious what does one bar equate to in terms of your style of riding. That's right about at my limit of what I ride. I'm good for about 10 miles at around 45min to an hour. I did ride 15miles at 1:30 minutes this past weekend and that's typically more than i ride. 



Gutch said:


> I dropped my Marin E2 to $6500. It’s nicely built and BN. EP8, 630 Battery, Fox coil, Fox 38 with Vorsprung Smashpot, XT, SLX 4 Pots, Renthal bar. It’s a great value and the reviews are awesome! I find if you go lower grade components out of the box you start upgrading and burning serious cash.


I really do like the Marin E2. Sounds like yours has some upgrades aswell. I think I saw your listing in SC. Looks awesome. There seems to be great value in this bike I do really like the higher spec. Unfortunately I don't want to spend that much. I'm gonna try and find something in the 4500-5000k. I'm always on the lookout for great deal. 

I recently sold my emtb that was a DIY and really enjoyed it. It was my 3rd build (BBSHD) with a 14ah or 728mw battery and it was more than enough juice to pull me around for several hours. It was not very integrated and looked like a junkyard bike with all the wiring and battery hanging down the down tube. I will say it did perform really good and was bullet proof for three years, several rear tires and several break pads. It's funny now riding on my backup bike Cannondale Trigger 29er. I ride for 1/2 the time and 1/3rd the distance. On the left is my non powered and right emtb.




























.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool man, good luck to you on your purchase! Yes, I’m in SC.


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Any thoughts on a Trek Rail 9.7? I found one at the limit of what I want to spend. Looks like it's got some really good reviews. Not crazy how it looks. but beggars cant be choosy. My only concern is from what I understand the Bosch motors are a bit noisy. Anyone have one or can comment would be most appreciated.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Look, I’ve owned them all. If you want the best (imo) value emtb for the $, the Marin Alpine Trail E2 is hard to beat. And.. I happen to have a new one for sale! Anywho, they are all solid and all have their unique quirks. I had zero issues with my Trek.


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Well I finally found the right deal and picked this up today. 2022 Trek Rail 9.7 with cush core system in the wheels. Can't tell how many miles are on it but from the looks of driveline not very many. Tires look new still have a little stringy things. Unfortunately I dont see that info on the display or app. Unfortunately ibwont be able to ride untilbthis weather dries out a bit. 

Other than a leaky front wheel and a squeaky front brake shes in good shape. Cant wait to ride it.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

GioRider said:


> Well I finally found the right deal and picked this up today. 2022 Trek Rail 9.7 with cush core system in the wheels. Can't tell how many miles are on it but from the looks of driveline not very many. Tires look new still have a little stringy things. Unfortunately I dont see that info on the display or app. Unfortunately ibwont be able to ride untilbthis weather dries out a bit.
> 
> Other than a leaky front wheel and a squeaky front brake shes in good shape. Cant wait to ride it.


Rad. I love the stealth color scheme. My bike has a similar schema.


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

CRM6 said:


> Stick with bikes that have slack head tube angle around 65 degrees.
> 160 or more mm of travel.
> Check suspension bearings as well.
> Get the largest battery capacity you can.
> ...


I'm considering an Intense Tazer. I found a used one less than a year old under 5k. I believe it realized for 7k.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

GoldenKnightMTB said:


> I'm considering an Intense Tazer. I found a used one less than a year old under 5k. I believe it realized for 7k.


Ive had mine for 2 years. The motor went out within the first two months but Intense replace it immediately. Absolutely no issues since. I have well north of 1000 miles on the bike. Check the motor out and listen to unusual noises or grinding. The battery life will deminish over time but it will slowly happen. The Shimano battery is inexpensive as far as ebike batteries go ($470) and fairly avalable. They are found on multiple different bikes. I just bought a second one for added ride time.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Im actually surprised people buy used ebikes with how reliable motors and batteries are. Ive had to use my (Levo) warranty for a new motor after a year and Im so glad I didn't have to buy a new motor. Ive seen a couple buddies (E8000, Levo) use warranty for new motors too.

The only used ebike Id buy would be a Specialized Levo since they have a transferable warranty. Yes the Brose isn't as reliable as most motors but that warranty would be nice if you have to use it.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

kntr said:


> Im actually surprised people buy used ebikes with how reliable motors and batteries are. Ive had to use my (Levo) warranty for a new motor after a year and Im so glad I didn't have to buy a new motor. Ive seen a couple buddies (E8000, Levo) use warranty for new motors too.
> 
> The only used ebike Id buy would be a Specialized Levo since they have a transferable warranty. Yes the Brose isn't as reliable as most motors but that warranty would be nice if you have to use it.


Did you mean to say Unreliable?


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

kntr said:


> Im actually surprised people buy used ebikes with how *reliable* motors and batteries are. Ive had to use my (Levo) warranty for a new motor after a year and Im so glad I didn't have to buy a new motor. Ive seen a couple buddies (E8000, Levo) use warranty for new motors too.
> 
> The only used ebike Id buy would be a Specialized Levo since they have a transferable warranty. Yes the Brose isn't as reliable as most motors but that warranty would be nice if you have to use it.


I think you meant to say unreliable. It's funny you recommend buying the most unreliable emtb out there. When I started this search I was really looking for a Levo because most reviewers think there awesome and many claim this is the best emtb you can buy. My buddy has one and I have to agree it is awesome when it's not being repaired. Even on the trails I see more Levo's than any other emtb. However based on all the issues with the Brose motor I'm gonna stay as far away as I can. Apparently Brose has not even addressed all of the current issues. So even if you do get a replacement who's to say it isnt going to break again and again. From what I've read they have addressed the water intrusion issues with additional seals to keep water out from the crank arms but I haven't heard them fixing Sprag bearing issues (pedal strike can break the sprag bearing) and water getting in near the case where the electronics are located. With that being said one company in the UK has an upgrade kit that has addressed all the issues but that will set you back at least 1K+ by the time it's all said and done.

On the other hand I have not seen nearly as many complaints about the Bosch motor's or the Shimano EP8 motors although they do have issues as well just not nearly as many as the Brose. Apparently no one has a bullet proof motor yet as they all have something going on with them. There is a good guide that describes how troubleshoot motor issues by manufacture but cant find it right now. It would be good to review prior to going out and looking at any emtb. 

Good article on error codes for emtb: Ebike error codes and their solutions – Bosch 503, Shimano W103 and more


I still think the used emtb market is worth shopping under a different set of conditions. 
So when shopping for a USED EMTB you need to pay extra attention to details around the battery, motor, component wear and cleanliness. I would certainly stay away from high mileage bikes. Dirty bikes indicate the owner probably doesn't take good care of it and maintenance potentially has been neglected or there hiding something. Looking at the computer on the bike can help as it should indicate miles and charges on the battery. I know there supposed to run for thousands of hours but that's not the reality in many reported cases. Batteries will also start to sag after a while and really depends on how hard their abused. New batteries go for 650-1000. So stay way of batteries that have 1000+ miles on them. Might be a good backup though or extender. The 2022 Trek Rail 9.7 I picked up is less than 6 months old and has 11 miles on the clock. I litterly paid 1/2 of what the original cost. This is practically a new bike. The big drawback is the warranty as it's not transferable. I'm assuming if they didn't find anything wrong within the first 11 miles then it should be ok. It is a big risk on my part sure. I'm willing to take it because the odds are in my favor. 

Basically use common sense and when shopping for a used emtb. It will probably take more time and patience as you need to be more cautious on the one you choose. In my case I looked for about 4 months before I found something in my budget, that fit all of my criteria. The biggest drawback to me and shopping this way is you have to be very UNEMOTIONAL about the brand and options your looking for. You cant go into this looking for a very specific model as it will almost be impossible to find the exact model and features your looking for at a particular price. I think the best way to shop for an emtb is you have to be wiling to compromise. To each their own. For example I would have rather had an bike specked with XT components and a Fox 38 suspension but all those bikes and even the older ones were well over 6K used more like 6K and up and most were two to three years old. Also I wasn't really wanting a carbon bike. I would have preferred an alloy. So you keep looking or you find something that meets stricter criteria that's in your budget. I would suspect the emtb market is going to be pretty saturated soon as all those people that bought one during the covid shutdown now realize there not using them as much and cant justify keeping them in the garage. After all these are extremely expensive for what they are. Also timing is a big factor. Buy in winter or summer when people dont ride as much and vice versa sell in fall and spring.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I currently have a 2021 Specialized Turbo Levo and it's been running pretty good. I don't ride it frequently but when I do, it rides great. Zero motor issues and I have about 100 miles on it since January 2022. It's low mileage but like I said, I don't ride it frequently. 

For used bikes, if the components on the bike look a bit worn, you can see if the seller would be willing to drop the price so you can get those parts swapped out later on. A seller took $200 off my Santa Cruz V10 this summer because the back tire wouldn't hold air. It was an easy fix. Just tape the wheel again and fill it with air. Problem solved and I saved $200.


----------

